

Bypassing HTTP Basic Authentication in PHP Applications - thesp0nge
http://armoredcode.com/blog/bypassing-basic-authentication-in-php-applications/

======
Terretta
A lot of new accounts leaving content free comments here. At time of my
comment, 3 accounts, all new, leaving generic one or two word accolades.

~~~
thesp0nge
I asked some friend of mine to read the post and give a feedback. Sorry if
comments are void().

My mistake as publisher

------
thesp0nge
Guys if you like the article please writing something valuable about it.

Share your thoughts... In example it would be great to see which is the other
language/frameworks behavior...

------
rizlo
cool!

------
shiva_it
good job!

------
soundwave12345
interesting

